# Can you solve the riddle of the rock?



## fernandel (May 10, 2019)

https://updatenewsportal.com/can-you-solve-the-riddle-of-the-rock/


----------



## Crivens (May 10, 2019)

Ah, solving a hard problem by voting on plausibility? What's next?

While I absolute like the approach to get   many people from many trades on board in case one of them knows some obscure detail, I do not believe in voting for facts.


----------



## kpedersen (May 10, 2019)

I just got print/cups working the other day... I wonder if one day an ancient civilisation will dig up my old printed test sheet and spend years trying to decipher all the random cruft on it 

It will certainly be a difficult riddle. I have some chinese letters, some images of carrots, many of the text is printed over one another (to save paper whilst testing obviously) and it ends all ragged and torn up where my printer jammed right at the end XD.

Perhaps this stone was similar... just trying out a new technique for etching different characters?


----------



## Crivens (May 10, 2019)

You know, near most sunset residencies around here there is a bus stop where eldery people go to take a bus "back home". But that bus stop is a fake, no bus stops there. Several times a day someone from the staff walks over to collect the ones sitting there.

Maybe this stone is the same thing? It is close to a then important military installation. Maybe every other day a patrol would come around checking for spies sitting there, brooding and trying to make sense of this. You would need an awful lot of context information to verify or falsify this. But it would be something _*I*_ would do.

In the end, an interesting question.


----------



## bookwormep (May 10, 2019)

The Kensington Runestone is an artifact discovered in Minnesota, which still has a puzzling legacy. Some consider it a hoax; while others have gone to great lengths studying it and debating it's purpose and origin.

Based on how this artifact was studied, I would use a similar game-plan: 1.) chemist to collect dust samples, 2.) geologist to analyze the rock, 3.) linguist to gain understanding of the symbolic language..etc. (I guess that is what Crivens noted above - multi-disciplinary approach).


----------



## Crivens (May 10, 2019)

Yeah, sometimes you would get the clues to such things from some old folks in a small tavern. Never underestimate the memory of a collective. It is not written down because _everybody knows_. I once was witness to some unearthing of historical things some 300 to 500 years old. Some old geezers there remembered it, no one wrote it down.


----------



## sidetone (May 10, 2019)

Rock, paper, scissors. Paper.

I thought it would be a King's Quest like riddle.

It needs a Rosetta stone or paper scroll. Maybe it's Shakespear?


----------

